# καρκίδα



## Marinos (Oct 2, 2013)

Σε μια επιστολή από τη Σμύρνη γύρω στο 1840 αναφέρονται, μαζί με άλλα παιχνίδια (κουτζάκια=κουκλάκια, οργανέτα) και δύο _καρκίδες_. Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι; Υποπτεύομαι ότι μπορεί να οδηγεί στο επώνυμο Κακριδής, Κακριδάς, μπορεί όμως και όχι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2013)

Η λέξη "καρκίδες" είναι άπαξ λεγόμενο στην αρχαία γραμματεία, σε ένα ιατρικό σύγγραμμα ανωνύμου, για κάτι οστά, όπου όμως ίσως είναι παρανάγνωση για τις "κερκίδες".

Το ξέρω, δεν βοήθησα :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Η λέξη "καρκίδες" είναι άπαξ λεγόμενο στην αρχαία γραμματεία, σε ένα ιατρικό σύγγραμμα ανωνύμου, για κάτι οστά, όπου όμως ίσως είναι παρανάγνωση για τις "κερκίδες".
> 
> ...



Αν είναι αυτό, το «ίσως» δεν χρειάζεται: «...βραχίονες 2, πήχεις και καρκίδες [sic] 2...»






http://heml.mta.ca/Rigaudon/Views/S...debyside/physicietmedicig01ideluoft_0306.html

Physici et medici Graeci minores (1841)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2013)

Να έστειλε στο παιδί κουκλάκια, οργανέτα και κόκκαλα; Λίγο, πώς το λένε, creepy...


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Το ότι δεν μιλάω από χτες σημαίνει τζίφος. Σε διάφορα μέρη με διάφορες παραλλαγές.


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, αυτό που βρήκες είναι το άπαξ με τις καρκίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Να ψάξουμε πιθανά ορθογραφικά; Θα μπορούσε να τους στείλει «καρφίδες» για να καρφώνουν ξέρω 'γω τι; Τις χορδές στα οργανέτα;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2013)

Το ρήμα καρκαίρω σημαίνει σείομαι με κρότο, τραντάζομαι, αντηχώ. Μήπως οι καρκίδες είναι κουδουνίστρες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το ρήμα καρκαίρω σημαίνει σείομαι με κρότο, τραντάζομαι, αντηχώ. Μήπως οι καρκίδες είναι κουδουνίστρες;



Δύσκολο:

καρκαίρω (Α)· 1. (για τη γη) σείομαι, δονούμαι από τα πατήματα ανδρών και αλόγων· 2. (κατά τον Ησύχ.) «ἐκάρκαιρεν· ἐπλήθυεν» και «ἐκάρκαιρον· ψόφον τινὰ ἀπετέλουν».


----------



## bernardina (Oct 3, 2013)

Just a thought. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι προφανώς κάτι που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σωστά ή συχνά. Κάποιος προσπάθησε να ονομάσει κάτι που δεν ήξερε πώς λέγεται, παρασύρθηκε από τις κερκίδες και βουαλά! (Πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι το σωστό; Καρκαιρίδες; ) Άρα, η υπόθεση της Μπέρνης είναι εύλογη, κτγμ.


Edit: Παρεμπ, η κουδουνίστρα (το μουσικό όργανο) ονομαζόταν _σείστρο_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα, η υπόθεση της Μπέρνης είναι εύλογη, κτγμ.



Μα πώς μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι το 1840 στη Σμύρνη κρατούσαν ζωντανή την ανάμνηση ότι στα αρχαία χρόνια ένα _καρκ_- ενός _καρκαίρω_ κάποια σχέση είχε με θόρυβο; Πιο πιθανό είναι να σκεφτείς ότι από το _κρακ_ έφτιαξαν _κρακίδα_ και _καρκίδα_, σαν ροκάνα ή στρακαστρούκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Εντάξει, θα έπρεπε να ξέρουμε περισσότερα για τον συγγραφέα της επιστολής.

Εμένα με προβληματίζει περισσότερο η υποψία του Μαρίνου ότι θα μπορούσε να ετυμολογείται από εκεί το όνομα Κακριδής. Θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο, όχι;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2013)

Και μένα μου φαίνεται απίθανο το _καρκαίρω_, είναι σαν την ετυμολογία της _ρεμπέτας_ από το _ρέμβω_. ;) 

Για το Κακριδής δεν έχουμε καμία ετυμολογία άραγε;

Θα ρωτήσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τον συγγραφέα, κάνω αυτή τη μικρή έρευνα για λογαριασμό ενός συναδέλφου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το κουτζάκια = κουκλάκια, σε ποιες περιοχές συνηθιζόταν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Πάντως, για να ξέρετε, αυτές εδώ είναι οι κρακίδες: :)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cracidae


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Επίσης, όσο καταλαβαίνω, carcida είναι στα σαρδηνιακά ο κουβάς.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το κουτζάκια = κουκλάκια, σε ποιες περιοχές συνηθιζόταν;



Αν κρίνω από τα σχόλια στο νήμα της λεξιλογίας και εδώ, από Πελοπόννησο και Κρήτη μέχρι Ήπειρο... Υπάρχει και το γνωστό τραγούδι με τον Μάρκο, όπου Συριανός ων (και με εμπειρία από κλωστοϋφαντουργείο) μιλάει για _κούτσες_ και η τραγουδίστρια για _κούκλες_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Ούτε οι _κορκίδες_ βοηθάνε...


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2013)

Λοιπόν, ο αποστολέας είναι έφηβη κόρη εμπόρου από τη Σμύρνη, που ευχαριστεί τον αδερφό της για το δέμα απ' την Τεργέστη. Αν βοηθά καθόλου (βοηθά τουλάχιστον στο ότι κάνει πιθανό το ορθογραφικό λάθος).


----------



## hellex (Oct 3, 2013)

Μπορεί το καρκίδες να προέρχεται από τη λέξη κάρκαδο. 
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/%CE%9A%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B4%CE%BF


Η νεαρή έφηβη, όπως είπε και ο drsiebenmal,


> Μα δεν είναι προφανώς κάτι που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σωστά ή συχνά. Κάποιος προσπάθησε να ονομάσει κάτι που δεν ήξερε πώς λέγεται


 προσπάθησε να ονομάσει κάτι με ευγένεια και ειρωνεία που δεν ήξερε πως λέγεται ή δεν ήθελε να ονοματίσει και ενδεχόμενα ο αδελφούλης της να ήθελε να την πειράξει με το δώρο του...


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Και μένα μου φαίνεται απίθανο το _καρκαίρω_, είναι σαν την ετυμολογία της _ρεμπέτας_ από το _ρέμβω_. ;)
> 
> Για το Κακριδής δεν έχουμε καμία ετυμολογία άραγε;
> 
> Θα ρωτήσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τον συγγραφέα, κάνω αυτή τη μικρή έρευνα για λογαριασμό ενός συναδέλφου.



Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Κακριδής προέρχεται από τις καρκίδες, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτές. Αφενός είναι σπανιότατη λέξη κι έπειτα χρειάζεται να γίνει και η αντιμετάθεση. Αλλά για την ετυμολογία του επωνύμου, υπάρχει το εξής περίεργο: Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, στο βιβλίο του για τα επώνυμα, δεν αναφέρει τίποτα, ενώ συνεργαζόταν με τον Κακριδή. Να ρωτήσουμε τη Μάρω.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε όμως το κορίτσι να έγραφε καρκίδες και να εννοούσε κακρίδες (ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Ή θα μπορούσε να είναι μια συνθηματική λέξη ανάμεσα στα δύο αδέλφια...


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 3, 2013)

Δύτη, ρώτα τον Λάζο, που ξέρει για τα δεν ξέρω πόσα παιχνίδια που μας έφτασαν ατόφια από τους ΑΗΠ, παρά τις ενάντιες προσπάθειες των Τούρκων συμπατριωτών μας. Δεν προλαβαίνω να το ξαναδώ, για να βρω το ακριβές χρονικό σημείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

Σε σχόλιο της Domenica Minniti Gonias στο ΦΒ για τη σημερινή ανάρτηση του 40κου σχετικά με τις αλβανικές λέξεις στα ελληνικά είδα την αναφορά κακριδής = κοτσιλιά.

Θα ταίριαζε, λοιπόν, το κορίτσι να διαμαρτύρεται για τις δυο κουτσουλιές που της έστειλε ο αδερφός της για δώρο...


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2013)

Α τον άθλιο, με πρόλαβε! 
Σίγουρα η πληροφορία εξηγεί την ετυμολογία του Κακριδή, αλλά δεν είναι βέβαιο πως η κακρίδα, αν ειπώθηκε, έγινε καρκίδα. Δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται αυτή η τροπή, από το ευκολοπρόφερτο στο δυσκολότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

Αν συνηθιζόταν η λέξη, μπορεί το καρκίδα να είναι απλώς ορθογραφικό λάθος. 

:) Το ένα θυμίζει την ακρίδα, το άλλο μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από την κερκίδα. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2013)

Τελικά η φίλη στο FB έστειλε διορθωτικό, 'Κακριδής' < αρβ. κακëρδί δεν είναι η κοτσιλιά, είναι η σβουνιά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

...
Και είναι δυνατόν αυτός να έστειλε σβουνιές στην αδερφή του; Δεν είχανε εγχώριες στη Σμύρνη το 1840, εισαγωγή τις κάνανε;

Άσε που, και στην απίθανη περίπτωση να της έκανε πλάκα (χοντρή και βρώμικη πλάκα), με σβουνιές στο δέμα, φρέσκες (που είναι πιο ευωδιαστές) ή ξεραμένες (και η σβουνιά σαν ξεραθεί, τη μυρωδιά την έχει), κανείς δεν θα το πλησίαζε. Και το οργανέτο και τα κουκλάκια θα ευωδίαζαν σαν την πρώτη μέρα της άνοιξης, των βοδιών. Θα μου πεις, κάποτε τις είχανε για καύσιμο στο μαγείρεμα. Όμως οι σβουνιές στο δέμα, και δύο μάλιστα, εκτός από ευωδιαστό θα το έκαναν και τεράστιο. Άρα μάλλον τζούφιες οι ελπίδες σβουνιές για τις καρκίδες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2013)

sarant said:


> δεν είναι βέβαιο πως η κακρίδα, αν ειπώθηκε, έγινε καρκίδα. Δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται αυτή η τροπή, από το ευκολοπρόφερτο στο δυσκολότερο.


Η αδελφή μου όταν ήταν μικρή αντί για Τρίτη, Τετάρτη, Κυριακή έλεγε Κρίτη, Κρεκράτη, Κρυριακή. Συμβαίνει λοιπόν, και μάλιστα σε μικρό παιδί που λογικά θα περίμενες να κάνει τα δύσκολα εύκολα και όχι το αντίστροφο. 

Όλοι μας έχουμε ακούσει τον κροκόδειλο => κορκόδειλο και το δίκροκο => δίκορκο (χτες μόλις το άκουσα, από τη μάνα μου, ετών ογδόντα plus).

Φυσικά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η κακρίδα έγινε καρκίδα, απλώς ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

...
Άσχετο, με έναυσμα απ' το αποπάνω της Μελάνης: έχω έναν αξά που μικρός το _*τρ *_το έκανε παντού _*κρ*_: «Μπήκα στο κρένο την Κρίτη. Να δεις πώς κρέχει, να κρελαθείς! Και κάθε τόσο κραβάει ο καποκρένος τη σφυρίχκρα. Κρομερό, σου λέω, κρομερό!»

Με την ευκαιρία, το δίκορκο δεν είναι πολύ σπάνιο, παρά τα μόλις 35 γκουγκλοευρήματα (ευνόητα, αφού είναι προφορική παραλλαγή). Το θυμάμαι και μικρός στην Κρήτη (και τη μάνα μου να με διορθώνει όταν το ξεσήκωσα έτσι από άλλους) και πρόσφατα αλλού.

Δίκορκο κόκκινο αβγό θα βάψω να σου στείλω
να το θωρείς να μην ξεχνάς έναν καλό σου φίλο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

Αγαπητέ αδελφέ Ονούφριε,

Έλαβα το δέμα που μου έπεμψες από το Τριέστι.

Τα φορέματα που μου αγόρασες τα χάρισα κατευθείαν στη δούλα την Αθοκουτάλα, που σου καλοήρεσε το καλοκαίρι. Έκανε και χαρές η κατακαμμένη!

Άλλη φορά, τέτοιες σκατούλες σβουνιές να τις χαρίζεις απευθείας στις φιληνάδες σου, τις εξώλης και προώλης.

Με αγάπη
Η αδελφή σου, Αληκτώ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------

